# Point at Poipu: Garden 1BR unit vs partial ocean view



## bobpark56 (Sep 6, 2015)

How much difference is there between a 1BR garden view unit and a partial ocean view unit at the Point at Poipu? Is the 1500 point upgrade worth $75?


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 6, 2015)

*Point at Poipu*

Last February we had a 2 bedroom Garden View 2nd Floor and we could sit on the Lanai and watch the Whales. Also the Gardens and Koi Ponds are beautiful.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 6, 2015)

Some of the garden views don't have much of a view at all. I'd recommend the upgrade. Here's a property map that shows the view categories:

https://artringwald.smugmug.com/Travel/The-Point-at-Poipu/i-9jvqBjr/A


----------



## Dollie (Sep 7, 2015)

*No one bedroom*

The Point doesn't have one bedroom suites.  The majority are two bedroom with a very few three bedroom (one suite I believe the other three bedroom is the sales office).  There may be one one-bedroom but it's not listed when you look at the DRI website.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 7, 2015)

Dollie said:


> The Point doesn't have one bedroom suites.  The majority are two bedroom with a very few three bedroom (one suite I believe the other three bedroom is the sales office).  There may be one one-bedroom but it's not listed when you look at the DRI website.



According to my 2003 timeshare program documents, there is one 1-bedroom unit: #1-205. The "garden view" from that unit is across the main driveway toward the maintenance shops. Beyond the maintenance shops is more parking.  I suppose the landscaping along the driveway counts as a garden.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 7, 2015)

artringwald said:


> Some of the garden views don't have much of a view at all. I'd recommend the upgrade. Here's a property map that shows the view categories:
> 
> https://artringwald.smugmug.com/Travel/The-Point-at-Poipu/i-9jvqBjr/A



I could not print your resort map.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 7, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> I could not print your resort map.



There's an icon in the bottom corner you can use to download the full resolution image. Once it's downloaded, you should be able to print it.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 9, 2015)

artringwald said:


> There's an icon in the bottom corner you can use to download the full resolution image. Once it's downloaded, you should be able to print it.



Thanks you so much for your kindness.


----------



## bobpark56 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Sorry...I mistyped the title*

Sorry...I mistyped the title on my original posting.  It's a 2BR unit that we have,not a 1BR unit.

As for upgrading, I see from the resort map that in many (most?) cases the only difference between a gardenview unit and a partial oceanview unit is that the first is on the ground floor, and the partial ocenview is one floor above. Is that all there is to it? (except for the few inward facing buildings)


----------



## artringwald (Sep 9, 2015)

bobpark56 said:


> Sorry...I mistyped the title on my original posting.  It's a 2BR unit that we have,not a 1BR unit.
> 
> As for upgrading, I see from the resort map that in many (most?) cases the only difference between a gardenview unit and a partial oceanview unit is that the first is on the ground floor, and the partial ocenview is one floor above. Is that all there is to it? (except for the few inward facing buildings)



There's many of both on the ground floor and on higher floors. We've had garden view unit in building 10 that was on the 2nd floor. Building 10 is in the center of this picture:






We also had a partial ocean view which was on the ground floor. Here's a picture from that unit:






If you have a preference for ground floor or higher floor, you can send a request to poipuvip@diamondresorts.com along with your reservation information and they will attempt to honor it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 9, 2015)

bobpark56 said:


> Sorry...I mistyped the title on my original posting.  It's a 2BR unit that we have,not a 1BR unit.
> 
> As for upgrading, I see from the resort map that in many (most?) cases the only difference between a gardenview unit and a partial oceanview unit is that the first is on the ground floor, and the partial ocenview is one floor above. Is that all there is to it? (except for the few inward facing buildings)



Those are usually situations where at ground level there is no view of the ocean, but in a higher floor you can see water over the roof of a building.  Partial ocean view units might also look have part of the ocean blocked by the corner of a building.


----------

